
ArangoDB 3.3 GA: DC2DC Replication, Encrypted Backup, Server-Level Replication - pluma
https://www.arangodb.com/2017/12/arangodb-3-3-dc2dc-replication-encrypted-backup-server-level-replication/
======
RamonaRolando
Faster shard creation in cluster Creating collections is what all ArangoDB
users do. It’s one of the first steps carried out. So it should be as quick as
possible.

Definitely very Interesting!

------
janemanos
Release looks cool! DC2DC opens many doors... but why the hack do you release
on a Friday before Christmas?

~~~
matthewvon2
Must hate their customer support reps. But yes the feature set looks cool.

------
RamonaRolando
Looks great!Something to try after the holidays!

------
allandubey
The much needed Enterprise level features.

------
TequilaDemigod
Cool

